

Google Chrome to remove Google.com’s search bar? - danso
http://danwin.com/2013/03/google-chrome-to-remove-google-coms-search-bar/

======
lazugod
Isn't "detect features, not browsers" the current js mantra? How can they do
this without browser sniffing?

